# OTC Idaho Elk



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

What OTC units in Idaho have you hunted and what was your experience? Looking to buy an OTC tag and try some out of state hunting!


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I can't believe no one has commented on this. Send me a PM of what units you're thinking about and I'll see if I can help. I've hunted several up there. Some have their own quirks.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

PM me if you don't mind a HARD hunt and have a canoe or raft. -----SS


----------



## Outdoorzman (May 31, 2013)

Anyone know anything about Deer as well? Supposedly their is some new Deer management 
nonresident tags.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't know about management nonres tags, but most of the state is already OTC. Best way to get started in Idaho is to go to Cabelas in Lehi, buy a tag, and go find some deer. I've hunted and killed deer all over the state both mule deer and whitetails. Whiteys are my favorite and they are my reward when I don't get drawn for anything else. Once in a while I find myself getting excited to see those unsuccessful notifications because it means that I will be hunting whitetail in Idaho come fall.----SS


----------



## Troutsman (Aug 13, 2010)

I would suggest that you talk with the wildlife biologists. They are public servants and are usually happy to take your call and provide you with excellent details. I just moved up to Idaho and am trying to figure it out myself. I would be happy to share information with you as I get it. As of now, according to the biologist, Area 51 is busting at the seams with elk!


----------

